# manuals needed MF 175



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

A friend just bought a MF 175 and asked me to look for any manuals for this rig...owners, service/maintenance. Any sources please?


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Yesterdays Tractors has them. I bought my service and parts manuals for my 22 from them. They're ok....copies. I dont know though, what else is out there.

STeve:bigusa:


----------

